# help me set up lighting in my vision tank? pretty please?



## kparker (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a vision tank that I want to set up for an Argentine Tegu baby. The tank is the V332 Vision Cage with extra vent , size: 36" x 28" x 18". I know it won't last forever, but it was a really good deal so I'll use it while the little guy is still little. My quesiton is, how should I heat and light this thing? The guy I bought it from told me I can't use anything higher than 75watts or I'll melt the plastic, is that true? What could I use for UVA/UVB lighting? What should I use for a heat source? Any suggestions you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated. I want to get the setup going and stable before I purchase my tegu.

Should I use a regular heat lamp in the spot that heat lamps go and then velco some florescent fixtures to the back where the screen vents are? Any inpuw would be appreciated.


----------



## Khody (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one of the same cages, to house my albino burm though. I use a 100watt spot bulb in a mini dome, and i have the extra light vent to the left of the dome light spot on my cage, and i use a 18in fluorescent bulb there, just to keep everything lit up nice. keeps the one side of the cage at about 90 deg + and the other corner in the low 80s


----------



## kparker (Apr 21, 2009)

So a 100 watt bulb won't melt the plastic? The guy I got the cage from said 75 watts max, but I haven't been able to find anything online about Vision cages and bulb max levels. If a 100 watt bulb won't melt the plastic then I could just use a 100 watt MVB, like the Zoo Med 100 watt Powersun UVB heat bulbs and I'd be all set right? Or If I used a spot bulb and ran a florescent strip across the vents, would that be enough exposure to uvb/uva lighting? What strength uvb/uva should I use, I've seen 2.0, 5.0 and 10.0's. I was guessing the 10.0's? Again, anything you guys can tell me would be greatly appreciated.


----------

